# 65 Murray Wildcat X65



## 30thtbird (Apr 21, 2008)

Can anyone tell me if this bike is original.I'm not sure about some of the parts on it.Any help would be greatly appriciated.Kenny.


----------



## azhearseguy (Apr 22, 2008)

looks correct to me Kenny. Eddie


----------



## SuperStuff (Apr 22, 2008)

*Sweet*

My Murray catalog reference material starts in '68, but it sure looks legit to me.


----------



## 30thtbird (Apr 22, 2008)

I do know that the pedals are incorrect though.It didn't have any when I got it.From some very grainy copies of a 65 Murray add I think it is suppose to have white diamond block pedals.The grips I am unsure of,but need a replacement set anyway.I am mainly curious about the gooseneck(stem).It kinda resembles a schwinn(forged).I believe the tires and innertubes are the original date coded items that came on the bike when new.Kenny.


----------



## azhearseguy (Apr 23, 2008)

those early pedals must have been really cheap, mine on my early murray were also gone and replaced with schwinn pedals at sometime..my bike has the typical wald goose neck...







30thtbird said:


> I do know that the pedals are incorrect though.It didn't have any when I got it.From some very grainy copies of a 65 Murray add I think it is suppose to have white diamond block pedals.The grips I am unsure of,but need a replacement set anyway.I am mainly curious about the gooseneck(stem).It kinda resembles a schwinn(forged).I believe the tires and innertubes are the original date coded items that came on the bike when new.Kenny.


----------

